# Brompton auxillary lights



## trsleigh (28 Jan 2009)

Just a heads up for any Bromtoneers.
I've got a Brompton MR6+ with SON hub dynamo but recently decided I needed an extra front LED to help to be noticed, and in case of blown bulb or whatever.
The Topeak Whitelite Bike Light has proved to be ideal. It weighs next to nothing, fits on the front of the lower part of the handlebars and is completely ok wihen folded. Also it just clears the handle of the front carrier frame.
*http://tinyurl.com/bz5ymb*

Still get idiots pretending not to see me but what's new.


----------



## palinurus (28 Jan 2009)

Nice tip, I used to get fed up of removing my bar lights before folding mine. Eventually mounted an LED on the front reflector mount, but that Topeak light looks like a good solution.


----------



## Alves (29 Jan 2009)

Good idea.
Presumably, these use button style batteries. I never liked these much, I have always felt you get more bangs for your buck from AAA or AA.
I have a Cateye 410 http://www.ctcshop.com/p/CTC/22/Cateye_EL410_Front_Light/5360025760/
mounted on the head tube below the bars and they just fit inside the folded front wheel and don't need to be removed when folded. There's a bit of fine tuning to get the right position and they are a bit vulnerable to being pinched when the bike is locked up outside a shop.


----------



## trsleigh (29 Jan 2009)

Alves said:


> Presumably, these use button style batteries. I never liked these much, I have always felt you get more bangs for your buck from AAA or AA.
> I have a Cateye 410 http://www.ctcshop.com/p/CTC/22/Cateye_EL410_Front_Light/5360025760/
> mounted on the head tube below the bars . .



Yup, they use 2 off 2032s. I bought a bulk box of the things as the house burglar alarm sensors use them.
Doesn't mounting below the bars stop you using a carrier frame?


----------



## Alves (29 Jan 2009)

trsleigh said:


> Yup, they use 2 off 2032s. I bought a bulk box of the things as the house burglar alarm sensors use them.
> Doesn't mounting below the bars stop you using a carrier frame?


Possibly, I don't use one so I don't know.


----------



## spandex (29 Jan 2009)

I know that this thread is about lights But


I just have to let you all know (some of you do) that I ride one of the twenty there is at work for me to use. But one of my house mates has just got back into riding to work but has a very very old Releigh that is dead and has been since it left the shop 100 years ago. He has been asking me for some time about bikes that would be good for him.... He turned round to me and said that he has £600 - £1000 to spend on a new bike what do we (Get Cycling) have! So I tell him just one but it is one of the staffs bikes. I then start thinking about his ride, Where he works and all the train trips he dose so I get him to have a go on the S2L I have in the hall. He comes back with a big grin on his face saying that is it I am getting one. So I phone round the two LBS in York that sell Bromptons to fine out what they have 34 between them. some of them are the S2L but there is a S2LX with bag and rack. He just turns round to me and says that is it I am getting it

So he it going from a bike worth... Say £1 to £1250ish


----------

